# Scraping/Rebuilding Class



## Uglydog (Aug 27, 2021)

*Scraping/Rebuilding Class*
Attentive Machinist Bedside Reader fans may recall Guy Lautard’s reference to Dennis Danich. Dennis is a Millright and Certified Millright Instructor. He is seeking students to learn scraping and machine tool rebuilding. This is not just a scraping class. In addition to the technical aspects of “how”, Dennis teaches and emphasizes “why”. Understanding “why” facilitates future problem solving when you face the challenges you will inevitably encounter when taking corrective action during a machine rebuild. This class will be hosted in my secluded (heated) home shop in Tamarack Minnesota 2.5 hours north of Minneapolis/St Paul. Evenings have ben huge fun with dinner and optional conversation sometimes much later than I would like. This Scraping/Rebuilding Class is specifically designed to be both fun and affordable in all aspects.

Dennis is offering the class in two consecutive sessions. The second session builds on the first.
Session #1 (3 days): 8am-5pm, Friday October 22nd – Sunday October 24th,
Session #2 (2 days): 8am-5pm, Monday October 25th – Tuesday October 26th

Additionally, Dennis has assembled an optical alignment demo suitable for use in a home or professional shop….. And.... Saturday the 23rd is the rain date for Foundry Day. Foundry Day is an outside event at which we doing aluminum and/or brass casting. There is a separate posting for Foundry Day.

Both these events will adhere to any Covid regulations when the event occurs.

*Registration &* *Questions:* For course registration and associated questions, or merely general questions about scraping/rebuilding contact Dennis Danich at dennismdanich@gmail.com

*Required Scraping/Rebuilding Equipment: *Sandvick scraping tool and 25mm carbide cutter. Bring a scraping project if you have one, or we will have some practice iron available. I will have a mill in some phase of tear down and rebuild for students to look at and ask questions about.

*Food: *Optional lunches will be provided. We will attempt to comply with all dietary needs. Students are on their own for other meals.

*Accommodations: *We have a separate home on our property across the creek from the shop. This heated building includes 4 bedrooms, 2 baths and a full kitchen. It’s where our kids and friends stay when they come north. Contact Daryl Doering UglydogLLC@gmail.com for details on staying with us. If you choose, evenings include some camaraderie, stories, show and tell, and unsupervised scraping time/practice. Additionally the McGregor area chamber of commerce lists local area lodging, dining and activities https://mcgregormn.com/

*Scraping class Curriculum
Session #1:
Day 1*: Introduction to the concept of scraping and sharpening scraper blades. Beginning scraping techniques and the many different scraping methods with emphasis on finding a technique which meets the needs of your body type and any physical limitations you might have.
*Day 2: *Bluing and marking up the work, reading the high spots, and more scraping practice.
*Day 3: *Introduction to machine tool rebuilding and corrective action by step scraping tapers, checking parts with straight edges and identification of appropriate corrective actions. More scraping practice.
*Session #2:
Day 4: *Quantitative vs Qualitative assessment of a machine and machine tool geometry. Introduction to machine tool geometry. How to take corrective action to restore geometry, and using scraping shortcuts (surface grinder/milling machine). Explanations of processes in the Machine Tool reconditioning book.
*Day 5: *Answering questions about the previous 4 days work, more practice and improving technique. More practice about changing surfaces and measuring those surfaces. How to effectively use an alignment gauge and how to make one for yourself.


----------

